# Royal Canin



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Folks:

Just got my GR puppy Baxter and I am slowly switching him to Royal Canin, he seems to love it but wondering if anyone else here has experience with this food? I live in PEI Canada therefore there are certain foods that are not available to me here. I heard about the recalls and researched a bit as I was going to put him on Blue but didn't due to it, but I may have missed something.

Looking for input if you get a chance. Much appreciated.

Mary T


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*royal canin sucks ....i live in India & the only foods available here are eukanuba pedigree & rc ... & trust me rc sucks ..

Nishka hates it , but i had no other option .. its all made in china stuff ...nishka always have seems to some or another problem with her health , i find the food so bad that i was planning to shift her on home cooked food , when i came across fish4dogs .. looks like an awesome brand 

Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Healthy Premium Complete Food & Treats for Dogs. Prices Include Delivery
*


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

morbidangel said:


> royal canin sucks ....


I agree...


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Not a fan of Royal Canin - feel it's overpriced for what it is. 

I see you have a Global Pet Foods in your city. A number of the brands they carry would be better choices, IMO. Such as:

My dogs are doing great with the Earthborn grain free formulas - look at the Great Plains Feast, Meadow Feast or Coastal Catch. This company has had no kibble recalls.

Global Pet Foods also has the Canadian Petcurean's Go line which could be another good option.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Nutram is a great line. In fact, Petcurean is made there and I am sure uses the Nutram nutritional staff for help. 

Can't beat Nutram up there.

Bentley, you really think a 24/14 Go! food is worth $2.40lb. I use a 32/20 and pay $1.50 delivered, with tax. Precise Foundation is $1lb. Dr. Tim's Pursuit 30/20 is $1.50lb

I can't see how a food like that made in the Nutram plant is worth 2.5 times what Nutram charges.

It doesn't appear one person that works at Petcurean has any experience with dogs.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Dodger does well on royal canin. I like that it is research based with a focus on including the right nutrients. The plant is fairly close to me (in Guelph) and I've heard from other people that they have some high tech ways of testing the quality of the raw materials that come in. I once heard there is a little Italian woman who will send the trucks away if they don't pass.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

WasChampionFan said:


> Nutram is a great line. In fact, Petcurean is made there and I am sure uses the Nutram nutritional staff for help.
> 
> Can't beat Nutram up there.
> 
> ...


I should have been more specific. My experience (and what I had in mind) is with the Go Fit and Free (grain-free) with 34% protein / 16% fat. It retails between $47 - $52. That makes it between $1.88 to $2.08 a lb. - although you usually say in your posts that calculating the price per lb. doesn't mean much. This time you did quote prices per lb. for some reason.

It's not for me to say to another poster how much they should spend on dog food - just like I wouldn't tell another person what their grocery bill should be when they walk out of a store.

Of the two brands I mentioned (Go and Earthborn), I prefer the Earthborn on a variety of levels more: value as well as results.


----------



## ranger26 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Maryt,
I am from northern NB and buy Orijen and Acana from Global in Moncton. I do also alternate Proseries Holistic for my Tanner (3yrs). A lot of the food out there is garbage IMO.


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ranger 26

Thanks, I am slowly switching him to "Now" and he loves it and I also get it at Global Food and it is made in Canada! Keep it in Canada if I can! 

Thanks again
Mary T


----------

